# PROZAC!



## ezpk (Feb 11, 2008)

i have been using a little CBT methods and got somewhere... but i started taking prozac and BAM. totally changed my life. try it out now!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A combination of meds and therapy is the best treatment for SA.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I am in therapy, and I am taking Prozac. I am a little bit less depressed than I used to be but its not helping that much. I am happy it is working out for you though.


----------



## quantummindmagik (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad to hear drugs have helped you. I haven't found any that have been helpful for me, but I haven't tried Prozak. Perhaps I should. In the past I just thought I was depressed and so I was prescribed antidepressants and these didn't help much. Now I realize most of the time I'm not depressed and when I am it is usually caused by my anxiety and not being able to talk to people. I don't have a counselor yet, but have plans to find one tommorow.


----------

